# How Bad did I just get hit with Armyworm?



## JollyGreen (May 12, 2018)

Noticed a few worms in the yard on 9/12. Applied Sevin granular and Talspar last weekend. This is what happened in a week. I went out of town Tuesday for work and came back today. With it being Zeon and slow to grow this couldn't have happened at a worse time. The second to last picture was on 9/6.

What's the immediate fix here?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

How do you know it was Army worms? Did you do a soapy water test?


----------



## JollyGreen (May 12, 2018)

Yea. Randomly found them one day then did some random soap and water tests and found these.


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

I've seen worse for sure.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

Thats not too bad. It was raining hard for a couple days while they chewed up mine so I was not paying attention and they got me good.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

@Rockinar what did you do to fix? Will the 419 repair itself? Did you use granular or liquid?


----------



## JollyGreen (May 12, 2018)

I would like to know the same. My Zoysia does not repair easily. With it being toward the end of the season I don't think It will repair before next summer.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Will any of the products available at Lowe's take care of these? I've notice large moths flying out of my grass when I mow. I'm going to do the soapy water test but want to be ready to go shopping if I find some. Thanks.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

TN Hawkeye said:


> Will any of the products available at Lowe's take care of these? I've notice large moths flying out of my grass when I mow. I'm going to do the soapy water test but want to be ready to go shopping if I find some. Thanks.


You can use some granular from lowes, but I just went ahead and purchased Sevin Sl ($165)and spray at a high rate of 6oz per 1k. Killed them over night. I also added baby shampoo to the application. In 24 hours I have a dead infestation of them.
7 days later I sprayed crosscheck.(bifenthrin) just to see if more would come out. There was nothing.

2 years ago armyworms destroyed my backyard in less than 2 weeks. Took it down to dirt.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

So basically $165 is nothing compared to your yard being destroyed in a few weeks.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Stro3579 said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > Will any of the products available at Lowe's take care of these? I've notice large moths flying out of my grass when I mow. I'm going to do the soapy water test but want to be ready to go shopping if I find some. Thanks.
> ...


Wouldn't the CrossCheck alone have done the job? CC is like $35 vs the extra $165... I sprayed CC two days ago and will check some time tomorrow...


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Yes it can do the job. I just knew I had them and wanted them gone. So I went with Sevin Sl. I now have enough for next season


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Bifen will kill quickly. 
Does anyone do preventive applications? I have seen a lot of post about grubs army worms and sod worms this year
I religiously do monthly bifen apps. No ant mounds no worms no grasshoppers. Nothing survives.

Every other time I make my PGR application I put down bifen


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I have Bifen I/T that I bought for mosquito control. Would this be better than anything from Lowes? @Tellycoleman


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Tellycoleman said:


> Bifen will kill quickly.
> Does anyone do preventive applications? I have seen a lot of post about grubs army worms and sod worms this year
> I religiously do monthly bifen apps. No ant mounds no worms no grasshoppers. Nothing survives.
> 
> Every other time I make my PGR application I put down bifen


I havent, but will next season


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

I have Bifen I/T that I bought for mosquito control. Would this be better than anything from Lowes?

Depends on the active ingredient in what you buy. But 9 times out of 10. Yes bifen will kill a lot. And will be by far the cheapest. You also need something for the soil dwelling insects.

There is a good thread on insects and how to kill it. 
I'll try to post it.

There are many things you can buy. But I keep it cheap and simple. 
Bifen every 30 days imidapro every 60 days for soil dwelling insects. I haven't seen a bug of any kind in 2 years
Plus it will last a long time before you have to buy again.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=129#p1572

This is the post


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

ctrav said:


> @Rockinar what did you do to fix? Will the 419 repair itself? Did you use granular or liquid?


I used a granular a first, not sure how much good that did. So I got a spray and that seemed to do the trick. The bermuda will heal, they just eat up the grass and give you a free scalping.


----------

